# HILFE mein Eclipse spinnt



## TRunKX (5. Apr 2005)

kann in meinem Eclipse keine Pfeiltasten mehr verwenden und andere Sachen fallen auch nach und nach aus ... Problem bekannt? wenn ja bitte Lösung posten!


----------



## Roar (5. Apr 2005)

tastatur anschliessen?


----------



## Beni (5. Apr 2005)

Computer neustarten?

Oder neues Eclipse runterladen, M6 ist gerade veröffentlicht worden.


----------



## TRunKX (5. Apr 2005)

zu Roar : LOL ja ja dachte ich auch aber tippen ging noch!

zu Benni: danke bin am laden!


----------

